

Why municipal wireless networks have been such a flop. - smanek
http://www.slate.com/id/2174858/

======
ovi256
More and more I think Economics should be a compulsory subject for all school
graduates, and furthermore, we should have a sort of 'Basic Economics' license
(analoguous to a driver's license) and people without it should be barred from
any public service dealing with money. In the private economy of course, they
would do as they please, but having the license would be strongly encouraged.

